# 2013 Pacers Playoff Discussion



## Gonzo




----------



## Knick Killer

Thats the goal.


----------



## Pacers Fan

We should be able to handle the Hawks easy enough in round one, but I'm very concerned about facing NYK. Lance Stephenson cannot guard JR Smith, Paul George will get outmuscled by Melo when Melo plays the 3, and David West has no chance when Melo plays the 4. I suppose we could try to hide West on Copeland/Novak, but I don't know how much good that'll do.

I think the only ways we win that series are if either NY somehow can't shoot well, or their injury situation worsens.


----------



## Gonzo

Getting through the Hawks probably 5 to 6 games... We didn't play that well in Atlanta this year though. Hopefully we'll be well rested for Sunday's game. 

A series against NY would be tough, so would Boston. Probable 7 game series there, easily. Really need the bench mob to step up in those games, would love to have Granger against them but we'll have to ignore that. 

Goal is to make it to the ECF.


----------



## Porn Player

You should run through the Hawks. That's where it ends for me though.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

I don't know if they run through the hawks. Josh and Al won't go easily.


----------



## Knick Killer

Worked today so I didn't get to catch the game. Sounds like PG had one hell of a game.


----------



## R-Star

Why the **** is Pendergraph playing meaningful playoff minutes?


----------



## Gonzo

From what I've read, it's a matchup situation, and Mahinmi struggled to end the season.


----------



## Gonzo

Big game tonight with Smith injured. If we win this I think we get it in at least 5 games.


----------



## Knick Killer

Less games the better.


----------



## Knick Killer

Off to Atlanta up 2. Good job boys.


----------



## clownskull

pendy has been playing well. he did well after all star break as ian was playing terrible. he struggled in game 1 but redeemed himself in game 2.
as far as guys like smith not going easy- actually that is just what is transpiring. i think smith has quit on his team- wouldn't be the first time either.
all we really need is 1 game in atlanta. if we can get saturday's game- i think it is over.


----------



## Gonzo

Not really feeling as confident as I was when the Playoffs started. Seems like the last 10 games of the season and these Playoffs our defense has really struggled.


----------



## Porn Player

Eesh. I am not impressed.


----------



## Knick Killer

Neither are we.


----------



## RollWithEm

I fully expected everything I've seen so far from this series. People under-estimate how good Atlanta is (especially defensively). The offensive explosion the Pacers enjoyed in the first two games was an aberration. Now that things have settled down to the tight series that this was bound to be, I think it's time for the better team (Indiana) to show its mettle. I fully expect them to do that.

Additionally, I think they give the Knicks all sorts of match-up problems. Round 2 should be a great one, provided they can sneak past the Hawks.


----------



## Gonzo

Wasn't a pretty series but wasn't supposed to be.

Let's hope that PG steps up against the Knicks. I was impressed with Vogel's rotations that last game (not sure if there were present during game 5), they were weird but it shows he can change his strategy. And we won when we needed to, that was big.


----------



## hroz

Pacers were what I expected them to be. Knicks were very disappointing. 

Could go either way I'll give it to the Knicks as they have home court.

Can't see either stopping the Heat.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Paul George is going to have to step his game up if the Pacers want to advance past the Knicks.


----------



## Knick Killer

Great ****ing game today.


----------



## clownskull

well, they won 1 of 2 on the road which is pretty much what you hope for. 
the important thing is that our guys got a good long break to recharge and hopefully they will take care of business at home.
if they can do this- they are in the driver's seat.
pg, lance and hill need to attack the rim more and not settle for chucking 3's
and david west must play better defense.
those are the big things that come to mind from what i see.


----------



## clownskull

2 down- 2 to go.


----------



## Gonzo

Sure was nice to be at home last night, forgot how long it had been.

Offense did not look too good, but Hibbert really stepped up, I think that will do a lot for his confidence. Awesome defense from George and everyone looked pretty strong all around on that end. 

Gotta get Tuesday's game and then finish them off in New York.


----------



## R-Star

Anyone else see Tyler almost lose the game for us a few times last night?

I'm usually the one defending him, but I think I might be to the point where I'm ok if we part ways with him. Hes just way too fired up when hes on the floor, so much so its clear he doesn't think. Stupid double teams on nobody threats like Pablo Pergioni. Bad "hustle" fouls. It takes us out of our game.

He's at his best when hes mucking around under the other teams basket, drawing fouls and getting under the other teams skin. Other than that hes proved to be a minus on the team.


----------



## RollWithEm

A lot of Pacers fans on this board were extremely high on Tyler and equally low on Lance. Have you all changed your tunes now?


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> A lot of Pacers fans on this board were extremely high on Tyler and equally low on Lance. Have you all changed your tunes now?


Lance had a good game. And hes been pretty solid these playoffs. I'm not ready to talk him up and overrate him quite yet though.

Tyler plays well when you give him like 20 minutes or more a night. You play him at spot minutes like last night and he plays like a hyper retard out there and hurts the team.


----------



## RollWithEm

I think both guys are much better in extended minutes than they are off the bench playing roles at this point in their careers. Ideally, they would both be the 5th starter on a playoff teams. Tyler used to be that. Lance is that now.

Neither guy has developed that Derek Fisher/Robert Horry/Shane Battier/Jamal Crawford ability to be excellent in short minutes, yet.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> I think both guys are much better in extended minutes than they are off the bench playing roles at this point in their careers. Ideally, they would both be the 5th starter on a playoff teams. Tyler used to be that. Lance is that now.
> 
> Neither guy has developed that Derek Fisher/Robert Horry/Shane Battier/Jamal Crawford ability to be excellent in short minutes, yet.


I don't think either will.

Tyler just can't calm down and focus in short stints off the bench, and Lance was told his whole life he was "the guy", so his confidence isn't going to allow him to be a spot minute player and be successful.


----------



## Gonzo

I've been talking Lance all year. Tyler hasn't impressed me in the least. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

Even when Tyler didn't impress me, which was most of this year, I stomached him as a good hustle guy on the bench. 

Now he's gone from that to having me start to worry any time hes on the court wondering what stupid foul, or missed defensive assignment he'll make next.


----------



## Knick Killer

In the 9 years since the last time we made the ECF, we had to watch losers such as Eddie Gill, David Harrison, Rawle Marshall, Maceo Baston, Ike Diogu, Scot Pollard, Samaki Walker, Oriene Green, Mike Dunleavy, Kareem Rush, Solomon Jones, Shawne Williams, Marquise Daniels, Stephen Graham, Keith McLeod, Travis Diener and Josh Powell.

Good times...


----------



## R-Star

That's basically copy and paste from your twitter you lazy ****.


----------



## Knick Killer

R-Star said:


> That's basically copy and paste from your twitter you lazy ****.


Lol damn right it is. 


Anyways, I don't think theres been too many times this season where we have really missed Granger, but I think this series we definitely will.


----------



## Gonzo

Knick Killer said:


> Lol damn right it is.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I don't think theres been too many times this season where we have really missed Granger, but I think this series we definitely will.


Part of me was missing him last series when he could have played the 4 and Melo could have guarded him rather than West.


----------



## Gonzo

I thought we played about as good as we could have played last night. We forced Miami to take a lot of jumpers and they didn't shoot lights out.

Disappointing in the end, but I think leaving Roy out was alright. It comes down to PG giving up the basket. 

Forced a lot of turnovers for Miami, surprised that they had more than us. Really need to tighten up on that, hopefully George Hill can step up.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> I thought we played about as good as we could have played last night. We forced Miami to take a lot of jumpers and they didn't shoot lights out.
> 
> Disappointing in the end, but I think leaving Roy out was alright. It comes down to PG giving up the basket.
> 
> Forced a lot of turnovers for Miami, surprised that they had more than us. Really need to tighten up on that, hopefully George Hill can step up.


I don't know. I mean I'm not sure how bringing in Sam helps. In a 2nd seconds left situation. If Bosh hits a long 2 I can live with double OT. If he hits a 3? Well Miami wins. But to take out a guy whos arguably the best paint protector in the league was a huge mistake.

We got scored on inside on the final 2 plays by Lebron because Roy was on the bench.


The biggest thing to me here is the players trust in Vogel. That's one of the teams biggest strengths, and if he loses that this series is all but done. 

It was a terrible coaching move.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> I don't know. I mean I'm not sure how bringing in Sam helps. In a 2nd seconds left situation. If Bosh hits a long 2 I can live with double OT. If he hits a 3? Well Miami wins. But to take out a guy whos arguably the best paint protector in the league was a huge mistake.
> 
> We got scored on inside on the final 2 plays by Lebron because Roy was on the bench.
> 
> 
> The biggest thing to me here is the players trust in Vogel. That's one of the teams biggest strengths, and if he loses that this series is all but done.
> 
> It was a terrible coaching move.


We were only up one. Couldn't give up a two, period.

Not sure, but Vogel thought Bosh would be used for spacing to open up the lane. I think we should have trusted Hibbert to guard the middle, Lebron didn't really have too much time to pass.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> We were only up one. Couldn't give up a two, period.
> 
> Not sure, but Vogel thought Bosh would be used for spacing to open up the lane. I think we should have trusted Hibbert to guard the middle, Lebron didn't really have too much time to pass.


Was thinking of the previous play where we were up 3 and Hibbert was out as well.

It was a bad coaching move. I trust there's at least a decent chance Hibbert stopped one of those 2 baskets, or at the very least sent it to the foul line.


----------



## Gonzo

> CourtVision: Roy Hibbert, the Protector


http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-triangle/post/_/id/63158/courtvision-roy-hibbert-the-protector


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

And big man's only gonna get better.


----------



## Knick Killer

We should all change our profile pictures to Paul George dunking over the Birdshit.


----------



## Gonzo

Birdshit... Can't believe I haven't heard that before


----------



## Gonzo

I'll make an avatar of the dunk for us if I can find a good picture of it.


----------



## Knick Killer

Gonzo said:


> I'll make an avatar of the dunk for us if I can find a good picture of it.


Awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

If one of you guys hears something about Sam Young make sure to post it.

Not a huge blow, but hes a good guy off the bench for defense.


----------



## Knick Killer

R-Star said:


> If one of you guys hears something about Sam Young make sure to post it.
> 
> Not a huge blow, but hes a good guy off the bench for defense.


If he's out are we going to see some Gerald Green?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ben

There's probably a law about Heat fans helping you Pacer fans out, but this picture is dope so I resized it for you:


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> If he's out are we going to see some Gerald Green?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Probably. Which isn't a good thing.


----------



## clownskull

Knick Killer said:


> If he's out are we going to see some Gerald Green?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


oh god- i hope not.
i'd rather give oj a shot.


----------



## clownskull

i wonder if this will work? that was like a young tmac there! wicked stuff i says!!


----------



## Gonzo

We need Paul to do that more often.

Getting past LeBron with his handles is pretty good, can't wait to see what he's like after he works on them this offseason, but one step at a time.


----------



## Jamel Irief

You don't have a mod. I want to come in here and cause problems.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> You don't have a mod. I want to come in here and cause problems.


I'll cause problems....... with your face.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Your face is your problem. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knick Killer

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

****ity **** ****.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Your face is your problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And also the cause of all my success. 


With great face, comes great responsibility.


----------



## clownskull

tonight is a must win. cannot afford to go back to miami down 3-1.


----------



## Luke

Yeah this is pretty much win or go home for Indiana. Hopefully they pull it off


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

We will win tonight with defense.


----------



## clownskull

R-Star said:


> We will win tonight with defense.


we did with that AND rebounding!
49-30
that is huge!


----------



## Basel




----------



## R-Star

I think I need to send Lance an apology card or something. 

I still get scared when someone shoots a 3 on him, or gets past him on D since he seems to want to rush back and jack up a 3 with 18 left on the shot clock when the happens. But Lances positives far outweigh his negatives at this point. 
Hell, he's even impressed me with his D.


----------



## RollWithEm

Lance is still a wild card... and I love every minute of it.


----------



## Knick Killer

Reading the Heats game thread for Game 4 of our series is a hilarious read. "I can't believe the NBA wants the Pacers in the finals"...lol idiots.

Lets win tonight and really give them something to bitch about. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IbizaXL

Knick Killer said:


> Reading the Heats game thread for Game 4 of our series is a hilarious read. "I can't believe the NBA wants the Pacers in the finals"...lol idiots.
> 
> Lets win tonight and really give them something to bitch about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


hahaha. classic case of guilty by association. because if one fan says that then everyone else there thinks the same.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knick Killer

1 more win baby. Monday night is the biggest basketball game I have watched in my lifetime as a Pacers fan. Lets ****ing goooo!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Great series, fellas. Didn't think you'd put up this much of a fight with the Heat at full health, regardless of other circumstances. Hibbert's been a monster, complete turnaround from the start of the season, and your offense has really kicked it up a notch.

All the marbles tonight. Fun fun.



Knick Killer said:


> Reading the Heats game thread for Game 4 of our series is a hilarious read. "I can't believe the NBA wants the Pacers in the finals"...lol idiots.
> 
> Lets win tonight and really give them something to bitch about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



You really expect to not find statements you find objectionable in a game thread for a losing team? Silly things can be said in the heat of the moment. I'll own that statement, you could've been a man and quoted me. It was partially in jest, but that game was horribly officiated and though both sides felt it, the Heat felt it harder, and I would've said that win or lose. Can't argue with four 4th quarter fouls for LeBron. If you took me seriously re: riggery, you're after the wrong guy. Doctordrizzay is the only one pushing the conspiracy theories.


----------



## Jace

Helluva team you all have brewing up there. Hesitated to give much credit after last season's series, but this one had the Heat at full-health, coming off an epic season. Beef up the bench and get another solid ball-handler and that's a legitimately scary team. See you next year. If we don't improve our front court, I'd be pretty worried about this series next year.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> Helluva team you all have brewing up there. Hesitated to give much credit after last season's series, *but this one had the Heat at full-health*, coming off an epic season. Beef up the bench and get another solid ball-handler and that's a legitimately scary team. See you next year. If we don't improve our front court, I'd be pretty worried about this series next year.


Um Heat were farrrr from full health. Our superstar was/is extremely hurt.


----------



## Ben

Getting completely dominated by LeBron in a game 7 situation could be the best thing that could have happened to Paul George. He can keep going back to that game, working hard and use that as motivation. 

If George keeps improving, and you make the right couple of moves, I can see at least a finals appearance in your future.


----------



## Knick Killer

We'll see you again next year fellas.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Great season, tough loss....See you guys in the offseason...:drums:


----------



## clownskull

doctordrizzay said:


> Um Heat were farrrr from full health. Our superstar was/is extremely hurt.


so were the pacers.


----------



## clownskull

now that the season is over, besides re-signing west- i hope we let several bench guys go.
dj, ben, and tyler.
i don't see any of them as worth bringing back and hope we get a guy who can really play backup pg as augustine was pretty much a total flop.
hans is too short and has not much wingspan and not much leaping ability. this causes him to get blocked at the rim far too much.
ben just isn't an nba player.
if sam young were still around- then it should be as a 11th-12th man and not playing major minutes. 
i wish we never signed green. it will be tough seeing him on the roster another 2 more years. i wish he would quit and forfeit his contract.
i would like to keep pendy and oj is looking like a real player i just hope he gets a chance in the playoffs next year.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

That Green contract...Just horrible.


----------



## Knick Killer

I'd like to keep Tyler Hansbrough. I'd say he's a pretty solid backup power forward. I have no interest in seeing DJ or Gerald Green back though. It will be tough to find someone to take Gerald's contract but hopefully we can find someone who's desperate for a scoring wing. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gonzo

Hansbrough isn't worth 4 mil


----------



## R-Star

clownskull said:


> now that the season is over, besides re-signing west- i hope we let several bench guys go.
> dj, ben, and tyler.
> i don't see any of them as worth bringing back and hope we get a guy who can really play backup pg as augustine was pretty much a total flop.
> hans is too short and has not much wingspan and not much leaping ability. this causes him to get blocked at the rim far too much.
> ben just isn't an nba player.
> if sam young were still around- then it should be as a 11th-12th man and not playing major minutes.
> i wish we never signed green. it will be tough seeing him on the roster another 2 more years. i wish he would quit and forfeit his contract.
> i would like to keep pendy and oj is looking like a real player i just hope he gets a chance in the playoffs next year.


I hate Pendy. The other team smiles and goes on huge runs against us anytime hes on the court.

And I think I'm probably the only guy around who doesn't hate DJ. I think hes a suitable backup. Not stellar, but not terrible either.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Hansbrough isn't worth 4 mil


Meh, lets wait and see what our options are replacing him.

I've gone from his biggest supporter to not being sure if we should bring him back or not. Hes just way too erratic at this point.


----------

